# انفجار في مصنع الاكسيجين



## علي محمد المهندس (15 مايو 2007)

ارجو الاخوه المهندسين المساعده في تعيين اسباب الانفجار :31:


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (16 مايو 2007)

الظاهر ان الاخوه والاخواة يريدون ان يكسبو خبره وليست عندهم اي خبره 
ولاكن اود ان اضيف معلومات عن مصنع الاكسيجين 
هذ المصنع يمتص الاكسيجين من الهواء وبعد عمليت التبريد . ينفصل الاكسيجين عن النيتروجين 
معضم مصانع النيتروجين لا يستفيدون من الاكسيجين لخطورته ولاكن هنا نحن نستخدم الاكسيجين لصناعه اكسيد الاثيلين 
وحين وقع عطل في مصنع اكسيد الاثيلين وقع الانفجار في مصنع الاكسيجين 
اود ان تفيدوني ولو بعنوان اواي خبره عن موضوع مشابه او عن الاخصائيين في مجال دراسه الانفجارات و شكرا علي كل حال


----------



## REACTOR (17 مايو 2007)

حضرتك مش حاطط اي معلومات ....

السبب ممكن يكون زيادة الظغط ...... ارتفاع ىالحرارة ........ تسرب ثم مصدر اشتعال
(( او كهرباء و ممكن تون كهرباء ستاتيكية))..... العمر الافتراضي للخزان او لحام اتكسر ....

المواضيع دي بتحتاج معاينة نظري


----------



## ibrahim Abass (18 مايو 2007)

Read :http://oxygenplant.highpointdesigns.com/oxygen-plant-safety.html
Safety of Oxygen Plant

All personnel being employed for work in connection with oxygen/rich air should be cautioned concerning the hazards involved and precautions to be observed. 

WARNING ABOUT OXYGEN GAS PLANTS:

Oil grease or similar substances must not be allowed to come into contact with compressed oxygen or liquid oxygen. Contact of this substance with oxygen may result in an explosion. Personnel working in an area of possible oxygen concentration, such as near an oxygen vent or a liquid oxygen spillage, or in a trench where oxygen seepage and concentration might occur, must ensure that their clothing is free from contaminations of oxygen before lighting a cigarette or approaching a naked flames. It is essential that the clothes be dries for at least 15 minutes before approaching a flame after any such contamination. 

The following precautions must be strictly observed Oxygen Gas Plant, Nitrogen Gas Plant, Acetylene Gas Plant at all times: 

1: Thoroughly wash all oxygen fittings, valves and parts with clean Tricolor Ethylene / carbon tetra chloride (CTC) before installation. Never use petrol, kerosene or otherhydrocarbon solvents for this purpose. All tubing, lines valves etc. to be used in oxygen service, must be of an approved type and must be thoroughly degreased and blown out with clean oil-free compressed air or Nitrogen before being placed in service.

2: Do not permit the release of Acetylene or other flammable gases in the vicinity of the plant air intake. A concentration of Acetylene exceeding 5 parts per million in liquid oxygen may explode with extreme violence. Strict supervision is essential to minimize the possibility of contamination.

3: The plant and the plant vicinity must be kept clean and free from abstractions at all times. Any oil leak within the plant surrounding must be rectified without delay. Oil spillage must be cleaned up immediately using rag and carbon Tetra Chloride.

4: Do not lubricate oxygen valves, regulators, gauges or fitting with oil or any other substance.

5: Ensure that insulation removed from the Air Separator jacket is not contaminated with oil or other inflammable materials. Personnel carrying out maintenance on the Air Separation Plant equipment must wear clean overalls and their hands and tools must be free of oil. This ensures that the insulation and equipment within the jacket is not contaminated with oil. Should contamination take place the affected materials must be discarded and replaced by clean new material?

6: Do not fasten electric conduits to the plant or its pipelines.

7: Do not use oxygen as a substitute for compressed air, spark present in an atmosphere of oxygen will immediately burst into flame.


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (21 مايو 2007)

شكر للجميع علي المعلومات القيمه شكر لك اخ reactor وشكر لك يا اخ ابراهيم علي المعلومات المفيده
اود ان نتواصل وحين حصلت علي اي معلومه اضافيه سوف ارسل لكم . 
وشكرا كثيرا


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (21 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ علي محمد المهندس لو تحدد لنا اين وقع الانفجار (في اي جزء من المعمل ) واذا كان بالامكان ان تشرح لنا تسلسل العمليات وملحقاتها يسهل علينا ان نبدي رأينا وبذلك نستفيد من معلوماتك ونفيد بما لدينا لك وللاخوة الاعضاء, (لاني انظر للموضوع باهمية كبيرة على اساس معلومة قد تكون صغيرة تفيد في حل مشكلة كبيرة وتعطي خبرة مضافة او تمنع خطأ مكلف)
ارجوا ان تعطي طلبي بعض الاهمية, وانا معتمد على قدرتك كمهندس في ذلك . تحياتي لك وتمنياتي
بالتوفيق.


ابو مصطفى


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (22 مايو 2007)

الأخ علي محمد المهندس
كتبت لك رداً في ملتقى هندسة التبريد والتكييف، أرجو أن يكون شافياً. شكراً
د عبدالرؤوف الشيخ


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا ابو مصطفي العزيز واخي الكريم دكتور عبد الرئوف الشيخ 
الانفجار وقع في الكولد باكس و سوف اطلعكم بلتفاصيل فور ما حصلت علي اي معلومه جديده حول الموضوع وشكرا علي اهتمامكم


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## islammasry (5 يونيو 2007)

من المعروف انه في صناعة الأكسجين لا يجب ان نسمح بدخول شحوم او زيوت او اية هيدروكربونات إلي منطقة الكولد بوكس لان الأكسجين عامل مؤكسد قوي و مع وجود هذه المواد و لو بكميات قليلة جدا في هذا التركيز العالي من الأكسجين يحدث الأنفجار.
اعتقد سيناريو ما حدث عندك هو انه عند توقف مصنع اكسيد الأثتلين ربما تكون قد تصاعدت غازات هيدروكربونية بكثافة في الهواء و التي امتصت مع الهواء الداخل إلي وحدة الأكسجين (ربما لسوء اختيار مكان الوحدة بالنسبة لمصنع اكسيد الأثيلين او لأتجاة الرياح وقت حدوث الحادث)
هذه الكمية الكبيرة لم تستطع وحدة الفصل (الفاصل الجزئي او المول سيف ) التي قبل الكولد بوكس فصلها عن الهواء
و بالتالي دخل الهواء إلي الكلود بوكس محتويا علي هيدوركربون فحدث الأنفجار


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (5 يونيو 2007)

*حول انفجار معمل الأكسجين*

السيدان ابراهيم عباس واسلام المصري
لقد كتبت في هذا الموضوع في ملتقى التبريد والتكييف حيث أن الموضوع نفسه أثير هناك وبينت أسباب الانفجار ثم رددت على أحد الذين يرفضون سبب تراكم الزيوت والشحوم في هكذا انفجار وهذا ماكتبته:

كيف هذا؟ يااختصاصي بمعامل الأوكسجين 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اقتباس: 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوذيبه 




حبيبي مهندس علي انا اختصاص بمعامل الاوكسجين ........لايحدث انفجار اذا تلامس الاوكسجين مع الدهن ولايوجد تفاعل كيميائي بينهما!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألا أذا كان الاوكسجين يتدفق بسرعه عاليه ويلامس الدهون بحيث يحدث احتكاك بين الاوكسجين والدهن ويولد شراره حراريه وبما انه الاوكسجين يساعد على الاحتراق سوف يحدث انفجار............. 


وكان ردي كما يلي:

أستغرب قول الأخ أبو ذيبة الخبير بمعامل الأكسجين أن وجود الشحوم والزيوت قرب سائل الأكسجين أمين حسب خبرته، ولذلك شككت بمعلوماتي وعدت إلى المصادر التي لانستطيع تكذيبها عن سائل الأوكسجين، وهذا ماوجدت.

Do not permit liquid oxygen or oxygen-enriched air to come in contact with organic materials or flammable or combustible substances of any kind.
Some of the organic materials that can react violently with oxygen when ignited by a spark or even a mechanical shock are oil, grease, asphalt, kerosene, cloth, tar, and dirt that may contain oil or grease.
If liquid oxygen spills on asphalt or other surfaces contaminated with combustibles, do not walk on or roll equipment over the area of the spill
أرجو ممن يكتبون في مواضيع علمية أن يكونوا حريصين في كتاباتهم للأمانة العلمية فالكتابة مسؤولية أولاَ وآخراَ. 
د عبدالرؤوف الشيخ
للمزيد........
www-safety.deas.harvard.edu/services/oxygen.html - 18k
وشكراً لكم جميعاً
د عبدالرؤوف الشيخ:16:


----------



## islammasry (5 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك عبدالرؤوف الشيخ
لقد رأيت ردك بالفعل في منتدى التبريد و التكيف
و كما هو معلوم يجب تجنب استخدام اية شحوم او زيوت او مواد هيدروكربونية في صناعة الأكسجين و لذلك يستخدم الماء المقطر في تبريد بساتم كباس الهواء بدلا من الزيوت
انا اعمل بالفعل في شركة لانتاج هذه الغازات و هذه المعلومات من ابسط مبادئ هذه الصناعة


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم دكتور 
اود ان اسالكم حول مراحل بدا التحقيق في علل الانفجار 
طلبت من موظفين الشركه بجمع المعلومات قبل وبعد حدوث الانفجار عن المصنع 
ماهي التحاليل الازمه في مثل هاذه المواضيع ؟ و شكرا علي توجهاتكم


----------



## ramahi (21 يوليو 2007)

has anybody heared about fire traingle !

why the explosion happenned becasue someone wasn't doing his job
!
to solve the problem bring people who wants to work and arn't afraid to ask if they need help


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (26 أغسطس 2007)

*عذراً*



علي محمد المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم دكتور
> اود ان اسالكم حول مراحل بدا التحقيق في علل الانفجار
> طلبت من موظفين الشركه بجمع المعلومات قبل وبعد حدوث الانفجار عن المصنع
> ماهي التحاليل الازمه في مثل هاذه المواضيع ؟ و شكرا علي توجهاتكم



أعتذر أولاً لتأخري بالرد حيث كنت في إجازة، كما أعتذر ثانياً لعدم تمكني من الإجابة على أسئلتك حالاً بسبب ظروف خاصة، إن شاء الله سوف أرد على أسئلتك قريباً.
وشكراً.:32:


----------



## فايز النشواتي (29 أغسطس 2007)

كان الله بالعون يا اخي


----------



## Prof.Firas (9 سبتمبر 2007)

المهم الحمد لله على السلامة


----------



## د عبد الرؤوف الشيخ (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رجاءً هل يمكن إيصالها للمهندس الكويتي*

لقد مر أكثر من شهرين منذ كتبت شكواي لمسؤولي التحرير بسبب السباب الذي وجهه لي أحد أعضاء المنتدى،حيث عزفت بعدها عن المشاركة في أي موضوع على أمل اتخاذ أي إجراء بحق من أساء لي، وعلى الرغم من وصول أكثر من رسالة خاصة من المحررين تطمئنني بأخذ حقي ممن شتمني إلا أني لم ألمس شيئاً.
يرجى إعادة النظر في موقف الإدارة وشكراً.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يبدو من اول رد لك انك لا تعرف عن مصنعك شيئاً فطريقة السؤال لا توحي بذلك ومع ذلك فقد اجابك الاخوان بطريقة صحيحة ومن اكبر الاسباب لحدوث مثل هذة الانفجارات هو وجود مواد زيتية او شحومات على الاجزاء الدوارة مثل الصمامات او اي منطقة تسرب للغاز . وتحليل الحادث نفسه ووصف الحدث ومكانه هما النقطة الاساسية في البداية لمعرفة السبب .


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (12 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بلدكتور :56:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أخ علي
عذرا لم اقصد الاساءة في مشاركتي ولكني قصدت الطريقة للسؤال كونها لا تحتوي على معطيات ومع ان الموضوع قديم ايضاً اعتذر مرة اخرى وبتوفيق الله


----------



## خطاطبه (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجاء تزويدي بمعامالات الامان الخاصة بمثل هذة المعامل


----------



## طايل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

قد يكون الموضوع قديم بعض الشيء .. ولكن لكي تعم الفائدة اردت المشاركة ؛

اخطر مايكون في عملية فصل الهواء هي المركبات الهيدروكربونية حيث انها تمثل القنبلة الموقوته في عملية الانتاج ويجب التخلص منها ويتم ذلك في مرحلتين :
1- عن طريق التجمد ؛ حيث انها تتجمد في درجات حرارة اعلى من الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون. ويتم طردها عن طريق امرار تيار من غاز النيتروجين الساخن الخارج من المصنع (عملية اعقد من يتم تفصيله في هذي العجاله ا:79: ) فلا يسمح لها بالدخول.

2- عن طريق امرار المنتج في صندوق ملئ بمادة "السيلكاجل" وهي مادة ماصه للمركبات العضوية ، لها عمر افتراضي طويل نسبيا "بالسنين" ولها عملية اعادة تنشيط reactivation وذلك عن طريق التسخين الى درجة حرارة قرابة 120 درجة مئوية عن طريق غاز النيتروجين ايضا للتخلص من المركبات العضوية التي تم امتصاصها . فالمصنع لابد مايحوي على صندوقين سيلكاجل احدهما في الخدمة والاخر ستاندباي ويتم التبديل بينهما كل 24 الى 48 ساعه حسب نوع وعمر السيلكاجل المستخدمة.

اذا سبب الانفجار الذي حدث هو "السيلكاجل" اما انتهاء عمرها الافتراضي او لم يتم اعادة تنشيط لها وقد تشبعت بالمواد العضوية.

هذا والله اعلم ..


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## احمد مازن (31 يوليو 2009)

*المعدات المستخدمه فى فصل الهواء

1- air compressor حيث يتم سحب الهواء عن طريقه والنوع اللذى استخدمته فى المصنع هو copper وهو امريكى الصنع
2-chiller (مبرد)
3- dryer ( مجفف)
4- heat exchanger (مبادل حرارى)
5- distillation column (برج تقطير)
6- liquefier (مسيل) حيث يتم تحويل النيتروجين الغاز الى سائل وضخه الى خزانات الانتاج
او ضخه الى عامود الفصل مره اخرى طبقا لظروف التشغيل
7-turbo expander حيث تستخدم فى عمليه تبريد النيتروجين الغازى الى درجه حراره تحت الصفر وهى الوسيله الاولى لتبريد المعمل فى بدايه التشغيل
8- compressor ضاغط وهو ضاغط اخر موجود فى المعمل لضغط النيتروجين الغاز وتوجيه الى التربينه
9- compressor ضاغط ثالث موجود فى التربينه ويكون مثبت مع التربينه ويتعتبر كفرامل للتربينه ولكن لن ندخل فى تفاصيل التشغيل
10- tanks خزانات الانتاج وهى مختلفه الاحجام حسب الكميه المنتجه يوميا 
11- cooling water towers ابراج التبريد وهى تستخدم فى تبريد المياه اللازمه لتبريد المعدات كالزيت والهواء
12- توجد بعض الملحقات الاخرى كالمواسير التى يمر من خلالها الغازات وكفلاتر لتنقيه الهواء وكبلوف وصمامات للتحكم فى كميات الغازت وتركب هذه الصمامات فى مناطق معينه طبقا لتصميم المعمل والى عدادات اقياس الحراره والضغط ومعدل السريان للغازات واجهزه وخلايا اقياس نقاوه الغازات ولوح كهرباء لتشغيل المعدات
هذا باختصار المعادت الاساسيه لانتاج غازى الاكسجين والنيتروجين

اما بالنسبه لانتاج غاز الارجون فيحتاج الى معدات اضافيه كا
1- argon skid وهى تتكون من مفاعل صغير يحتوى على ماده حفازه للتنقيه المبدئيه للارجون من غاز الاكسجين وذلك عن طريق حقن الارجون بغاز الهيدروجين وتحتوى ايضا على مبادل حرارى ومنطقه فصل المياه الناتجه عن التفاعل ومجفف ولكن لاتنزعج فمساحه هskid لاتتجاوز 2 متر مربع
2- crude argon distillation column وهو البرج للازم للحصول على الارجون الخام ثم توجيه بعد ذلك الى skid
3- purification argon distillation column وهو المرحله النهائيه لتنقيه الارجون من اى الاكسجين والنيتروجين وتحويله من غاز الى سائل
ملحوظه : نلاحظ ان عمليه انتاج الارجون تحتاج الى تنقيه عاليه جدا حيث ان استخدام الارجون فى اللحام يجب ان يكون الارجون نقى تماما من اى اكسجين وايضا نسبه الارجون فى الهواء الجوى ضئيله جدا ومن هنا نلاحظ ان ثمنه عالى
النفقات بعد تركيب معمل الاكسجين
ان الماده الخام لانتاج الاكسجين والنيتروجين والارجون هى الهواء الجوى فبذلك هو متوفر دائما
1- الكهرباء ويجب ان تكون متوفره باستمرار لان انقطاع الكهرباء كثير يسبب مشاكل للمحطه
2- الايدى العامله مبدئيا يحتاج المعمل الى 3 مهندسين و3 فنيين للتشغيل لاحظ ان المعمل يعمل 24 ساعه يوميا بدون توقف 
3- الكيماويات اللازمه لمعالجه مياه التبريد ولكنها رخيصه بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 10 الالاف دولار سنويا كيماويات
4- بعض قطع الغيار البسيطه كالعدادات واجزاء من الصمامات وزيوت تشحيم بالنسبه للمصنع اللذى كنت اعمل به كان يستهلك حوالى 300 دولار شهريا 
مساحه المعمل( المحطه)
يحتاج المعمل الى مساحه تقريبيه حوالى 80 متر* 80 متر و الاجزاء اللتى يتم تغطتيتها هى المعدات كالضاغط والتربينه ولكن ابراج التقطير تحتاج الى اماكن مفتوحه نظرا لارتفاعها العالى ويفضل الا تكون منطقه بها (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)*​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (21 مايو 2010)

بالتاكيد سبب ذلك الانفجار هو تراكم الهيدروكربونات بعمود الفصل الرئيسى وذلك بالاضافة الى ان المصنع كان لايعمل بطريقة continuous lox production مما ادى لتوفر الثلاث اضلع للاحتراق وهى الاكسجين والهيدركربون ودرجة الحرارة.ولتفادى ذلك لابد من وجود جهاز يقوم بقياس نسبة الهيدروكربون فى عمود الفصل الرئيسى.*


----------

